# Morse heard on 9873 kHz



## ex ro (Oct 30, 2005)

Just heard an Unidentified station sending 5 letter groups with accented letters on the above frequency lasted about 30 mins seemed to be working another station , was right on top of English language Chinese station RST 569 or QSA3 QRK 5 did not seem like Israeli or South Korean more like Chinese or North Korean my QTH is Burgas Bulgaria anyone else heard this station?
Regards and 73 Alan


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

In order to understand that transmission, I'd need to swot up accented letters after all these years away from the old job.


----------

